# recht oder linkshand Multirolle?



## melis (8. Oktober 2005)

Wer kann mich aufklären? 
Ich angle normalerweise mit Stationären und benutze nur fürs Meer Multis.
Jetzt wollte ich mir mal eine kleine Multi zum Spinnfischen kaufen, um das mal auszuprobieren. 
Dabei kam die Frage auf rechts oder linkshand Modell?
Ich selbst bin Rechtshändler, also ganz normal linke Hand Kurbel, rechte Hand Rute. Allerdings kurble ich bei Multis(Meer) immer mit der rechten Hand und halte die Rute mit der linken.
Wie Funktioniert das bei Multis beim Spinnfischen, welche ist wofür und was hat es mit einer hängenden Multi aufsich?


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: recht oder linkshand Multirolle?*

Ich würde mir auf jeden eine Linkshand-Multi anschaffen. Beim Spinnfischen ist  man viel  am Werfen. Das ist dann keine große Umstellung. Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr eine ABU 5601 LH zugelegt. Nach einigen Anfangsschwierigkeiten beim Werfen klappt es jetzt schon ganz gut. Würde als Anfänger mindestens 20 gr. Gewicht ranhängen.


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: recht oder linkshand Multirolle?*

Habe selber auch nur Linkshand-Multis. Ist aber reine Gewöhnungssache, muss jeder für sich selber ausprobieren. Hatte auch mal im Laden eine Rechtshand ausprobiert. Und obwohl ich absoluter Rechtshänder bin, also mit meiner linken Hand eigentlich nichtviel machen kann, habe ich mich mit dem Rechtshand doch auch gut gefühlt. Da hilft nur probieren. 
Hängendes Modell ist eine Rolle, die unter der Rute gefischt wird, und nicht wie normale Multis auf der Rute.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Jirko (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: recht oder linkshand Multirolle?*

moin melis #h

beim aktiven fischen solltest du als rechtsausleger auch linkshandbaitcaster auf deine rute schrauben... schon alleine aus dem grund der motorik, da du einfach das feeling besitzt, analog zum spinnfischen mit stationären, deinen ködern mit links ihr spiel einzuverleiben. beim bootsfischen tunkst du deine köder ja eher inaktiv unter´m kahn und aus diesem grund ist es halt nicht unüblich, dort mit rechtshandmodellen zu fischen...

...ergo: beim aktiven fischen mit kunstködern, sind linkshandmodelle den rechtshandmodellen vorzuziehen #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: recht oder linkshand Multirolle?*

Die Frage ist wie man Spinnangelt und welche Rolle man will.

Ohne Schnurführung - besser Rechtshand. Ist dann viel einfacher mit dem Umgreifen.

Vertikalfischen vom Boot - geht beides, Rechtshand ist mir ebensolieb, hab aber derzeit ne Linkshand.
Wenn man werfen muss, ist die Linkshand einiges angenehmer.
Und ne Daumentaste ist für mich eigentlich bei beiden methoden Pflicht.
Nur beim Extraschweren Fischen auf Kampfstarke Fische wie z.B. Waller oder Grosslachs würd ich zur rechtshand raten.

(auf dem Meer hab ich nur rechtshänder, und ne Daumentaste will ich da eher nicht haben.)

Grund für diese Wahl ist einleuchtend: Man ist beim normalen Spinnfischen die sensible Köderführung mit der rechten Hand gewöhnt. Die Rechte gehört also bei der Köderführung an die Rute, da man beim Spinnangeln den Köder mit der Rute führt. Bleibt nur die Linke zum Kurbeln.
Das zupfen beim Vertikalfischen ist mit beiden Händen zu bewerkstelligen. Da ists also geschmackssache.
Und beim schweren Fischen braucht man im Drill die Kraft eher beim Kurbeln und hält dann die Rute oberhalb der Rolle. Man muss also eh umgreifen. Da ist ne Rechtshand schöner. Und die eher Unsensibel-Ruppige Köderführung kriegt man auch mit links hin.



> was hat es mit einer hängenden Multi aufsich?


Schrott für unflexible bornierte deutsche Touristen, die sich nicht dran gewöhnen können, dass man Multis stehend fischt. Dementsprechend billig gebaut. Fast Unmöglich zu werfen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robst (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: recht oder linkshand Multirolle?*

Ich bin Linksträger  . 
Einfach aus Gewohnheit.


----------

